# Update on Bora (Video)



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

She's shed some pounds and is up and about. Her favorite thing is a tennis ball and she wants to play so bad. We have to take her out by herself to play because she's slow. It's been a long time since I posted about her, don't know if anyone remembers, she has made some drastic improvements.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congratualtions - amazing progress since April when you first adopted her. Bora is looking great.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you much. Combination of cosequin, quality food and coconut oil mostly. Her teeth are even much brighter. Now if I could keep her soggy butt out of the creek.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bora looks great. She is a very pretty girl.


----------

